
Goodbye, Roadster, We Hardly Knew Ye - ryanwaggoner
http://www.good.is/post/goodbye-roadster-we-hardly-knew-ye?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+good%2Flbvp+%28GOOD+Main+RSS+Feed%29
======
ashishbharthi
With car as pricy as Roadster, I dont think Tesla will be able to make all
that money they put in into the development of Roadster because there is very
little market at that price.

~~~
dzlobin
Exactly, it wasn't a bad move considering the model s looks pretty good and
twice as cheap, thus a lot more likely to sell.

